
SearchQA: A New Q&A Dataset Augmented with Context from a Search Engine - melqdusy
https://arxiv.org/abs/1704.05179
======
melqdusy
The dataset [[https://github.com/nyu-dl/SearchQA](https://github.com/nyu-
dl/SearchQA)]

